# iPod Touch won't turn on! PLEASE HELP!!!



## calli_ann (Aug 8, 2011)

PLEASE HELP ME!!

I bought an iPod Touch 2G used online a few months ago. It was working great! Until yesterday. I left it in my room for about 20 minutes, then I came back and it was turned off. I tried to turn it on and it wouldn't! I tried plugging it in, but it started getting really hot around the plug. But I left it plugged in over night, and then I also tried plugging it into my computer, but the computer doesn't detect anything when I plug it into the USB port. The warrenty has run out and I don't know what to do! I tried to put it into recovery mode. It is totally unresponsive.


----------



## Rickcec (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ann. Sounds to me that your USB port is not recognized and you have to reset your macs PRAM. Here's what to do: shut down your Mac and make sure your iPod is plugged into the USB port. You must hold down the control, option, P and r keys all the the same time as some as you start up the Mac with the power button. Hold these keys until you hear the tone sound twice. If your are using OS x lion you may not hear the tone but your PRAM will be reset once it's booted up to the main screen. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## PCSquad247 (Aug 9, 2011)

1) Start your iTunes and connect your iPod touch to your comp. 

2) Keep holding the POWER button (top right) together with the HOME button (centre, bellow the ipod screen) for about 10 seconds. You should hear a sound(s).. 
Release the POWER button ONLY, keep holding the HOME button, you will again hear some sounds. 

3) If you did it correctly iTunes will tell you that it has detected an iPhone or iPod touch in recovery mode.


----------

